# AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!



## Anglerboard-Team (2. Oktober 2009)

werbung​



*Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard​*

*Die große ZEBCO Aktion

“Let’s go fishing”​*


*Jeden Monat attraktive Preise gewinnen!!​*

Hitparaden für die größten Fänge gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Fast jede Zeitschrift oder Internetseite bietet so etwas an. Zebco und uns geht's aber nicht um den größten Fisch - da wird eh nur immer wieder beschissen, um die Preise abzugreifen.

Uns geht's drum, euch aktiv ans Wasser zu bringen. Denn egal wie groß oder schwer ein Fisch ist, angeln macht immer Spaß. Und wir wollen daher die belohnen, die aktiv angeln gehen. Daher hat auch jeder gemeldete Fang die gleiche Chance, einen der attraktiven Preise zu gewinnen. 

*Oktober: Hecht

​*
*Der Oktoberpreis für die erfolgreichen Hechtangler wird von Zebco gestiftet:​*
*Quantum Hypercast Pro Tour & Quantum Incyte *​









*Die Modalitäten:*
*Ihr könnt im Oktober hier in diesem Thread alle Hechte melden. *

Es werden ausschließlich Fische anerkannt, die mit einem Foto eingestellt werden. 

Zusätzlich - um die immer wieder gleichen Diskussionen zu vermeiden - zählen nur Fische, an die gut erkennbar ein Maßband oder Zollstock angelegt ist und/oder wo beim Fisch eine erkennbare, aktuelle Zeitung/Zeitschift liegt. (offensichtliche Falschmeldungen werden natürlich nicht berücksichtigt!)

Jeder Angler kann pro Monat und Fischart bis zu 5 einzelne Fische einstellen. 

Wir lassen da natürlich keinerlei Diskussionen zu. Der Thread dient rein zum einstellen der Fische.

Um das einstellen untermaßiger Fische zu vermeiden:
Die Untergrenze bei der Auslosung der Länge liegt immer deutlich über den gesetzlichen Schonmaßen!!

Am Ende des Monats wird eine Länge ausgelost. Derjenige, der mit seinem gemeldeten Fang am nächsten bei dieser ausgelosten Länge liegt, erhält den dafür ausgelobten Preis. Bei mehreren gleichlangen Fischen entscheidet dann das Los unter den Einstellern.

Und - auch wie immer: Der Rechtsweg ist natürlich ausgeschlossen!


----------



## Case (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Na dann melde ich mal einen fetten 70er von heute Morgen.

Case


----------



## Karpfa (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Ich hab gestern einen schönen 91ger gefangen.
Gewicht 5,3 kg

Gruß
Karpfa


----------



## miosga (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Bei mir gabs heute Vormittag auf Gummifisch einen 65cm Hecht. Sieht auf dem Foto etwas kleiner aus, war aber so lang.


----------



## SirCorbi (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*



Anglerboard-Team schrieb:


> Zusätzlich - um die immer wieder gleichen Diskussionen zu vermeiden - zählen nur Fische, an die gut erkennbar ein Maßband oder Zollstock angelegt ist und/oder wo beim Fisch eine erkennbare, aktuelle Zeitung/Zeitschift liegt. (offensichtliche Falschmeldungen werden natürlich nicht berücksichtigt!)



Was denn jetzt?
Zeitung und Zollstock?
nur Zeitung?
nur Zollstock?


----------



## kiemberg (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Kommen gerade aus Schweden wieder,habe am Freitag noch diesen schönen 111,5 cm großen Burschen landen können. Knappe 9kg


----------



## buchto (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Ich hatte heute morgen doppeltes Glück. Um 9:30 Uhr einen 70er mit 3600g und um 10:15 Uhr einen 81er Hecht mit 4600g auf zweiteiligen rot-weißem Wobbler. Gefangen im Main bei Ebensfeld.


----------



## Pauli1990 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Hi @ all,
also der Chris93 und ich waren bis gerade eben auch wieder draussen und hatten Erfolg. Der Chris hat einen schicken 74er Hecht gefangen mit 7,5 Pfund. Also noch schnell den Zollstock und die aktuelle Esox daneben gelegt und Foto gemacht :g.
Denke mal so ist es richtig und der geht in die Wertung mit ein .

Anhang anzeigen 118463


Leider etwas verschwommen daher noch ein zweites Bild vom Hecht.

Anhang anzeigen 118464


Hoffen wir können noch ein paar diesen Monat hier in das Thema einstellen .

mfG Pauli :vik:


----------



## grizzly88 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

|wavey:

habe gestern ein 82er in der elbe gefangen..


----------



## pk0312 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Ich hatte leider keinen Zollstock und keine Zeitung für das bild aber ich hoffe Ihr habt trotzdem spass an dem 86 er Hecht


----------



## Wizard2 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

hi hab auch mal wieder an die kamera gedacht, leider ist er kurz vorm knipsen umgekippt. hatte 81cm
http://img402.*ih.us/img402/9103/cimg0461v.th.jpg


----------



## Fisher86 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

http://img190.*ih.us/img190/1347/angeln001b.th.jpg

77cm 

gefangen am 7 oktober


----------



## miosga (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Gestern Nachmittag habe ich noch einen kleinen, untermaßigen Hecht gefangen, auf Gummifisch. 44cm lang.


----------



## Goslingh (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Mein Sohn und ich haben heute morgen in den Niederlanden einen 68er mit Wobbler gefangen.


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*



miosga schrieb:


> Gestern Nachmittag habe ich noch einen kleinen, untermaßigen Hecht gefangen, auf Gummifisch. 44cm lang.



Was soll denn das bringen, so en Winzling hier einzustellen?

Nicht um sonst steht oben ja extra:
*Um das einstellen untermaßiger Fische zu vermeiden:
Die Untergrenze bei der Auslosung der Länge liegt immer deutlich über den gesetzlichen Schonmaßen!!*
#q


----------



## grizzly88 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

seh ich ganauso!! da muss man auch nich noch extra nen foto von machen und den fisch so lange stress aussetzen.#d


----------



## tim13 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Gilt in den Niederlanden nicht C&R bei hecht? solltest dich lieber nicht erwischen lassen...

Petri an alle anderen die schon erfolgreich waren


----------



## Kössi (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Mal einen Tip ans Anglerboard Team.                                                              Wenn ihr Preise einstellt wäre es hilfreich, wenn ihr sie besser definiert. Mich würde das Wurfgewicht der Rute interessieren. Habe eine Beschreibung oder Link ev. übersehen? Wenn ich die Komi nicht gebrauchen kann, weil ich schon etwas ähnliches im Keller stehen habe muß ich ja hier nicht mitmachen und jemand anderem den Preis wegschnappen, der ihn gut gebrauchen kann! Kössi


----------



## tim13 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Wäre auch mal schön wenn die Gewinner von August und September endlich mal bekannt gegeben werden...


----------



## -iguana (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*



tim13 schrieb:


> Wäre auch mal schön wenn die Gewinner von August und September endlich mal bekannt gegeben werden...


 
Hallo 

Das sehe ich genauso, das würd mich auch interessieren!

Gruß


----------



## Kalle79 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

#hAuch ich war heute mal los!!!!ein schöner 68cm Hecht:m

Gruss Kalle


----------



## Wizard2 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*



tim13 schrieb:


> Gilt in den Niederlanden nicht C&R bei hecht? solltest dich lieber nicht erwischen lassen...
> 
> Petri an alle anderen die schon erfolgreich waren



gilt nicht unbedingt an jedem gewässer, ist aber wenn kein c&r vorgeschrieben immer gern gesehen das hecht zurückgesetzt wird. sonst fängt das gemunkel über die bösen deutschen wieder an, obwohl sich einige niederländer auch einen scheiß um regel kümmern, zb schwarzangel, illegale entnahme, lebenköfi,...
also nicht viel anders als hier|rolleyes


----------



## captnveltins (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Konnte letzten Mittwoch meinen ersten maßigen Hecht aus dem Wasser ziehen. 61cm :vik:

http://img62.*ih.us/img62/5729/dsc00259c.th.jpg

Gruß


----------



## aalbomber (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

ihr meiner hoffe kommen noch ein pa

64.3 cm




petri an alle #:


----------



## west1 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*



> Uns geht's drum, euch aktiv ans Wasser zu bringen. Denn egal wie groß oder schwer ein Fisch ist, angeln macht immer Spaß. Und wir wollen daher die belohnen, die aktiv angeln gehen.


Mach ich doch! Wenn ich geh, geh ich immer aktiv angeln!

Von Heute Morgen, Länge unter meinem Schonmaß, gemessen und gewogen wird höchst selten einer.


----------



## Angel-Freak (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Kein Zollstock Keine Zeitung aber 98er.... alles andere ist nicht Waidgerecht... 
Pro Catch & Realese:vik: 
ps. Hechte unter 80 werden erst noch welche 
Wir brauchen Laichfische.....


----------



## Raubfisch86 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*






1,20m 9,7 kg Raub6


----------



## gufipanscher (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*



Raubfisch86 schrieb:


> 1,20m 9,7 kg Raub6





HAHA !!!!

den Fisch hab ich schon vor nem Jahr irgendwo im Board gesehen


----------



## aalbomber (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

jop hab RaubFisch86 auch schon ne nachricht geschrieben schlecht gemachtes fake foto die hände verschwinden im fisch


----------



## WallerKalle04 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> HAHA !!!!
> 
> den Fisch hab ich schon vor nem Jahr irgendwo im Board gesehen


 


 den kenn ich auch noch ist zwar schon was her , aber wieder erkannt|peinlich


----------



## grazy04 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

nich nur die Hände sinn auffällig

was soll der grüne "unförmiche" Klecks an der Afterflosse ??? Der Winkel passt da auch mal sowas von gaaar nicht

Wird dann wieder ... ey das warn Test kommen.... so schlecht macht man das ja nicht mit Absicht |kopfkrat

Naja irgendwann wirds dann halt keine solche Aktionen mehr geben.... nur Idio***


----------



## Honeyball (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Wenn ihr alle so davon überzeugt seid, dass es ein gefaketes Foto ist, dann werdet ihr sicherlich auch ein paar mehr Argumente anführen können, als das Verschwinden der Hände und der grüne Fleck, der übrigens die Verlängerung einer Holzleiste im Hintergrund ist.

Und vor allem sind dann wohl auch die anderen Fotos in seinem Profilalbum gefaket















Also,
was war das jetzt von Euch?
Große Klappe und nix dahinter oder begründeter und belegbarer Verdacht?


----------



## aalbomber (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

ok dann werd ich mal ein pa mehr argumente geben

bild 1 

1 fisch hatt ein hellen touch als der rest des bildes 
2 die hande verschwinden im fisch ohne eine abdruck ab unternteil des hechtes zu hinterlassen
3 hecht unscharf rest scharf
4 die vordere hand ist mitten im kopf ? loch gebohrt zum halten oder wie ????????
5 der unter teil des fisches komplett überbelichtet der rest vom bild nicht müste mindestens die hand und ein teil der kleidung mit betreffen

bild 2


1 wieder fisch komplett unscharf rest des bildes scharf

2 die vorder handhaltig ist unnatürlich so wie der liegen tut muste ab unteres kopfteil der fisch eingedrückt sein auf grund der schwerkraft ist er aber nicht und wie gesagt der fisch liegt auf dem arm irgend wie sieht es sehr unnartürlich aus

3 die hintere hand wenn mann genau hingucken tut sieht man das das nicht nur schatten der finger sind sondern das auch eine gewisse einbeulung ist und das ganze format der schatten und beulung vom halten stimmt nicht überein

3 bild

1 ist mir die vordere krümung des fisches einfach zu stark und 

2 die hintere hand stimmt wieder nicht mit denn schatten und der beulung überein

3 wieder der fisch unscharf der rest vom bild scharf

aber das 3 bild wenn gefakt ist es gut gemacht 

aber die anderen beiden sind schon sehr auffällig


muss nicht gefakt sein aber ein pa sachen sind schon sehr komisch 






petri an alle


----------



## waldschratnrw (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Um zu beurteilen , ob das eine Fälschung ist, müsstest du es in einer sehr guten Bildbearbeitungssoftware untersuchen. Nicht einfach nur aus dem Bauch heraus.


----------



## Bassey (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Die Hand verschwindet wohl, da der Fisch schon ausgenommen und er aus mir zwar auch unerfindlichen Gründen die Hand im Fisch hat ^^


----------



## Franky (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Anhand von irgendwelchen "Schatten" und "seltsamer Belichtungen" haben sich schon so manche Mondlandungsskeptiker ziemlich blamiert...
Zu den Biegungen: dat Vieh is tot - damit kann man entsprechend ziemlich unnatürlich anmutende Formen kreieren...
Zur Belichtung: die Schuppen reflektieren den Blitz extrem - insbesondere, wenn der Fisch "gebogen" wird und wie ein Hohlspiegel fungiert.
Zu den "Unschärfen"... Scheiss Blitz, scheiss Belichtung, scheiss Objektiv, unglücklicher Focus (Mindestabstand/Makro-funktion/Mehrfeldmessung) - dazu eine hohe Komprimierung mit entsprechender Artefaktebildung. Kommt bei ungleichmäßigen Färbungen (wie der vom Hecht) sehr schön bescheiden zur Geltung.
Zu verschwundenen Händen... dat Vieh hat Kiemendeckel, und zwar nicht zu kleine... Andere Körperöffnungen wurden ja an Hand von Zandern diskutiert... 
Zu den Konturen - wenn "Fake", dann kann man das anhand von ungleichmäßigen, "scharfen" und/oder verwischten Konturen erkennen. Ist hier bei allen drei Bildern nicht zu sehen! Und alle vier (!) Bilder so zu fälschen, bedarf einer echten Meisterhand mit extrem viel Zeit und einen entsprechend oft und passend aufgenommenes Realmotiv...
Zum Alter dieses Bildes ist damit natürlich keine Aussage zu treffen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*



Franky schrieb:


> Zum Alter dieses Bildes ist damit natürlich keine Aussage zu treffen.


 
Wo wa wieder bei der Sache ....




Anglerboard-Team schrieb:


> um die immer wieder gleichen Diskussionen zu vermeiden - zählen nur Fische, an die gut erkennbar ein Maßband oder Zollstock angelegt ist *und/oder* wo beim Fisch eine erkennbare, aktuelle Zeitung/Zeitschift liegt.


 

wären. Ahjo das "*und/oder*" sollte man mal ändern/überdenken.....Läßt Fragen offen #6


Ich persönlich habe keinen Zweifel an diesen Bild/Fisch, und habs mir in 3 "GUTEN" Programmen unter die Lupe genommen. 

Da dieser Hecht eh weder Maßband/Zollstock "UND" aktuelle Zeitung neben sich hat, wird er eh nicht gewertet. Also Pupst euch mal alle nich ein, und steckt euren NEID wieder in de Tasche, und geht Fischen....


----------



## Quappenjäger (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

da der autofokus in der mitte eines bildes messen sollte  müsste der kopf des hechtes scharf sein und der hintergrund unscharf. das beim dritten bild überhaupt nicht gegeben . aber ohne zeitung oder m.stab ja eh nicht in der wertung #h


----------



## Franky (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> da der autofokus in der mitte eines bildes messen sollte  müsste der kopf des hechtes scharf sein und der hintergrund unscharf. das beim dritten bild überhaupt nicht gegeben . aber ohne zeitung oder m.stab ja eh nicht in der wertung #h



Aufgrund des nahen Abstandes wird der normale Autofocus nicht normal arbeiten können. Alles, was dichter als 20, 30 50 cm vor der Linse ist, kann unscharf werden (abhängig von Objektiv, Belichtung, Messfeldtechnik) und Bedarf im Zweifelsfall einer Makrofunktion. Dat ist ganz offenbar nicht die beste Kamera!
Damit is aber echt ma gut hier! Die nächsten OTs fliegen...



			
				TT schrieb:
			
		

> Da dieser Hecht eh weder Maßband/Zollstock "UND" aktuelle Zeitung neben sich hat, wird er eh nicht gewertet. Also Pupst euch mal alle nich ein, und steckt euren NEID wieder in de Tasche, und geht Fischen....


Treffender hätte ich das auch nicht ausdrücken können...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

"Hinzugefügt am 03.05.2009 20:47" - So stehts im Album. Also so oder so nüscht mit Oktober.


----------



## aalbomber (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

nicht aufregen waren nur ein pa argumente die an denn bildern komisch sind kann alles auch nur durch ne sch... cam sein wissen tut es keiner aber trotzdem ein schöner fisch |supergri


----------



## gufipanscher (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

hey jungs, ich wollte niemanden nachsagen, dass da irgendwas gefaked ist. mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass ich genau dieses foto schon vor oktober ´09 hier im board gesehen hab. 

wie es zu dem foto kam spielt für mich keine rolle, nur, dass es eben nicht aktuell ist :g

grüße


----------



## Kalle79 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Wo wa wieder bei der Sache ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
genau so sieht es aus!!!!


----------



## Kalle79 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*





_Hecht,1,20m,9,7kg_Bild melden

Hinzugefügt am 03.05.2009 20:47 
Hinzugefügt von Raub6


----------



## Raubfisch86 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Nein die fotos sind erst einen tag nach dem fang gemacht! der war fast gefroren deswegen sieht er auch so steif aus.und meine hände verschwinden weil er ausgenommen ist und meine hände in der Bauchhöhle sind zum festhalten! Kein Scheiß


----------



## Bassey (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

trotzdem ist das Foto von Mai, kein Maßband und auch keine Zeitung...
Somit wertlos in diesem Gewinnspiel, wenn auch ein schöner Fisch ^^


----------



## fischers_fritz_92 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Sehe ich auch genau so, da kein Maßband und keine Zeitung dabei liegen braucht man hier nicht großartig zu diskutieren. hier sollten nur die Fische mit Maßband und Zeitung rein...
  Naja ich stell Meine auch die nächsten Tage rein habe auch letztes Wochende paar schöne Hechte gefangen.... wenn ich die Fotos vom Kollegen bekomme, sind Sie drin....

Bis dann   lg Kai


----------



## Flo_97209 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*



west1 schrieb:


> Mach ich doch! Wenn ich geh, geh ich immer aktiv angeln!
> 
> Von Heute Morgen, Länge unter meinem Schonmaß, gemessen und gewogen wird höchst selten einer.



Kein Blut, keine Zeitung.. 
*DAS *ist mal ein Foto !


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

... Edit ...


----------



## Lumpi1 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Hi zusammen. Ich habe hier einen Hecht mit 72cm. Ist leider die Schwanzflosse nicht mehr ganz drauf. Gefangen mit einem großem Blinker am 20.10.2009


----------



## Lumpi1 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Und noch einer mit 65cm mit KöFi am Grund gefangen. Am 21.10.2009


----------



## Perca84 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Hier mein kleiner 87cm Hecht aus dem Rhein,Zollstock war grad nicht zur hand,sorry?


----------



## Hechty (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

*Wisst "IHR" wieso ich hier nicht mit mache.
Als Regel gilt Zollstock und Zeitung mit Aktuellem Datum, und 85% aller Fotos die ich hier sehe sind ohne Zeitum und Datum. Meiner meinung nach sollten sie Beiträge (Bilder usw) sofort hier entfernt (gelöscht) werden und gar nicht erst zur Diskusion stehen. Entweder ich stelle Regeln auf und ahlte mich daran oder ich lasse sie ganz weg. Denn diese Beiträge, und Bilder iritieren nur ander User und lösen Verunsicherung und Zweifel auf und machen den Thread sehr undurchsichtig und überfüllt mit Beiträgen die hier nicht rein gehören.

Ich denke ich spreche hier für einige User denen es genauso geht wie mir und sich auch darüber ärgern.

Gruß
Daniel
*


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

sorry daniel, aber da hast du was missverstanden! zollstock UND zeitung ist kein muss! 
"zählen nur Fische, an die gut erkennbar ein Maßband oder Zollstock angelegt ist und/oder wo beim Fisch eine erkennbare, aktuelle Zeitung/Zeitschift liegt"
also auch ohne zeitung ist es möglich am gewinnspiel teilzunehmen...
verstehe das zwar auch nicht, aber ich hab die regeln nicht gemacht! aber nun weiter fleißig fänge posten!


----------



## Raubfisch86 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Ach wisst ihr was? es ist einfach zu Geil,wie schnell man hier Diskusionen auslösen kann! Weiß nicht haben die meisten nichts anderes zu tun wie Arbeiten oder so?|kopfkrat


----------



## Paddy 15 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Hallo leute,#h
Ich habe gestern diesen schönen Hecht mit einem kleinen Köfi
überlisten können
(Die Bilder sind alle mit meinem Handy gemacht,deswegen die besch** Auflösung) 

Lg Paddy #6


----------



## flexxxone (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Hab gestern auch einen schönen 70er auf die Schuppen legen können.

Ein Größeren hab ich zwar gesehen aber nicht erwischt, und einen Kleineren dann noch verloren.

Aber trotzdem war's ein schöner Tag!

Gruß
flexxx


----------



## Esoxxxhunter (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Ich hab auch einen Fisch ohne Zeitung gefangen am Wochenende aber wo wir wieder beim Thema Stress wären wie oft fängt man einen Esox von über 110cm und wieviel liegt einem an der unversehrtheit eines so schönen Tieres?!?
Also ich stelle meine Bilder mal ein aber bitte nicht wieder das gleiche BLA BLA wie bei anderen Bildern da vergeht mir die Lust.
Einfach nur mal freuen und der Fisch wurde auf Material gefangen, das dem hier verlosten sagen wir "gering" in Qualität vorraus ist.....
Also kein Preis .... auch gut!!!!


----------



## fischers_fritz_92 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Hier sind meine 3 Hechte die ich zwischen dem 16ten und 18ten Oktober gefangen habe. Leider kommen die Bilder erst jetzt reinstellen, da mein freund der die Fotos gemacht hat und er krank war und ich die Pics gestern erst bekommen habe. 

  Ein hecht ist 65cm der zweite ist 70 cm und de dritte 76 cm! der 76er ist leider etwas verschwommen dafür das 4te Bild wo ich ihn in der hand halte (allerdings war es der dritte Tag ohne schlafen deswegen die Augenringe und die blasse Hautfarbe ;- D)!!

MfG Kai


----------



## Benni87 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

War gestern mal an einem schönen See im Salzlandkreis und wurde mit nem* 96ziger Hecht mit 18Pfund * auf Gufi belohnt desweiteren gab es noch drei Barsche so um die 35cm.
Der Hecht ist mein zweit größter bis jetzt aber der schwerste!!!


----------



## Esoxxxhunter (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

So hier noch die Bilder von meinem Fisch.....


----------



## Esoxxxhunter (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Also nochmal der >Hecht ist 1,11m lang und wog 12,5 Kg.
Leider keine Bilder mit Waage aber dafür schwimmt der gute Junge wieder....
Das ist mir wichtiger als irgendwelche Regeln....


----------



## Räuberspinner (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Da hätte ich auch noch einen Beitrag.
Am Sonntag den 25.10.09 habe ich meinen PB deutlich hochgeschraubt.
Die Dame hatte stattliche 114 cm bei 9 kg.
Zeitung und Meterstab war leider nicht zur Hand.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2694023&postcount=2406


----------



## esox-lucius (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Hallo Leute!

War heute(30.10) wieder mal an einem meiner Gewässer im wunderschönen Niederbayern unterwegs! Hatte es eigentlich auf Zander abgesehen aber der Kopyto Gummifisch war anscheinend für die 74cm und genau 8 pfund schwere Hechtdame verführerischer. Trotz des feinen Zander-Gerätes 
(17er Fireline/1,20m langes 31er Fluorcarbonvorfach) war die Landung ganz easy aber irre geil!

Petri


----------



## DokSnyder (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Poste auch mal meinen Hecht, hab ihn in Mainz gefangen am Rhein.

Mit 60 cm die perfekte Größe für meinen Backofen. 
Metermaß hatte ich nur am Wasser leider. Und an die Zeitung hab ich nicht gedacht.  
Naja, war trotzdem schön. 


Ah, ja: gefangen am Mittwoch


----------



## fischers_fritz_92 (2. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Welche Größe hat nun eig. gewonnen??


----------



## ToxicToolz (2. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*



DokSnyder schrieb:


> Metermaß hatte ich nur am Wasser leider. Und an die Zeitung hab ich nicht gedacht.


 

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Metermaß nur am Wasser... Hmm..Der Fisch liegt bei Dir zu Hause, da sollte sich doch was finden lassen um diesen noch mit nem Maßband per Digicam festhalten zu können...Und ne Zeitung denke Ich doch auch ... Also noch is der Trööt nich dicht gemacht, hau rein ....


----------



## Belly_gaga (2. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Moinsen habe heute leider erst meinen Hecht bekommen,im Behlendorfer See 78cm


----------



## Baschtii (3. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

na is doch ordentlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” Oktober: Hecht!!*

Als Länge haben wir mal bewusst kurz unterm "Meter" ausgelost:
99,9 cm
Der Gewinner:
Esoxxxhunter mit einem 1,11er

(Die vorher gennanten hatten weder Zollstock noch Zeitung auf dem Bild, sorry dafür..)


----------

